# Reifenfreiheit Hardride FR?



## flyingscot (13. Januar 2008)

Wieviel Reifen bekommt man in das Hardride FR? Hängt das von der Achsbreite ab?


----------



## Marina (13. Januar 2008)

also in die harride fr kriegst zumindest keinen muddy mary in 2.5".
mit highrollern, minions uä. hatte ich in 2,3" bisher keine probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (13. Januar 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> also in die harride fr kriegst zumindest keinen muddy mary in 2.5".



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht!
In den HR Hinterbau passen ein 2,6er Al Migthy und ein 2,7er Speci Evyl Twin Roller.


----------



## flyingscot (14. Januar 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> also in die harride fr kriegst zumindest keinen muddy mary in 2.5".



Das wäre schlecht... den hatte ich im Auge...



Piefke schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht!
> In den HR Hinterbau passen ein 2,6er Al Migthy und ein 2,7er Speci Evyl Twin Roller.



Das hätte ich jetzt eigentlich auch erwartet, da ja der Hinterbau abgesehen von der Wippe scheinbar identisch mit dem Keiler ist. Und einen DHler in den keine DH-Schlappen passen?!

EDIT: Nicht Keiler, ich meinte Wildsau TEAM


----------



## TheTomminator (14. Januar 2008)

Ich fahr zwar ne Hardride SIngle, aber in die passt ne muddy mary dicke rein. Ich  hab auch schonmal nen 2,7er Minion in der Schwinge gesehn und der passte. Bei mir ist auch noch n Stück platz. Kommt aber auch immer auf die Felgenbreite an. die ist bei mir 36mm. Ruf doch am besten mal bei Alutech an, an den Rahmen wird ja auch öfters mal was überarbeitet.


----------



## Marina (14. Januar 2008)

also ich hatte wohl bemerkt auf ner 321er felge nen muddy mary in 2,5" und hatte nach nem tag fahren abriebstellen am sitzrohr vom reifen. gleich mal überprüft indem ich die dämpferfeder rausgemacht hab und den dämpfer komplett kompriemiert habe udn siehe da, reifen schlägt an. mit einer breiteren felge die den reifen weiter aufspreizt passts vielleicht, da er nur ganz leicht angeschlagen hat, jedoch hat der lack am sitzrohr darunter gelitten...


----------



## flyingscot (14. Januar 2008)

Ok, er schlägt am Sitzrohr an. Das hängt ja von den vielen Konfigurationen des Rahmens ab. Ich meinte erstmal nur den Hinterbau, also Druckstrebe und Kettenstrebe und auch nur für ein 26"-Laufrad.

Felge wird hier eine Mavic EX729 (=29mm Maulweite), wird der Reifen wohl in der Tat nicht so hoch bauen wie bei ner E321 (=21mm Maulweite?!).


----------



## xMARTINx (14. Januar 2008)

sind die 729er(hab ich auch)nicht die nachfolger von den 321 und in etwa gleichbreit?!


----------



## flyingscot (14. Januar 2008)

Ich habe hier die *XM*321 rumliegen, und die hat 21mm Maulweite (und 28mm Gesamtbreite).

Und die EX729 hat nach meinen Recherchen 29mm Maulweite und 36mm Gesamtbreite.


----------



## xMARTINx (14. Januar 2008)

achso,ich meinte die d321


----------



## Marina (14. Januar 2008)

die alte 321 is die 729, richtig erkannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (15. Januar 2008)

und sind auch noch genauso stabil....wo hat meine bloß diesen höhenschlag her aber na ja,passiert


----------



## cruelbikebench (15. Januar 2008)

Ich fahre BigBetty 2.4
Geht bei kurzem und langem Radstand rein.

Mit der Achsbreite hat das nichts zutun, weil sich dadurch das Yoke nicht ändert. Außerdem lässt sich das Schleifen am Sitzrohr vermeiden, weil man ausreichend viele Einstellmöglichkeiten am Rahmen hat.


----------



## Marina (15. Januar 2008)

aber auf kosten der jetzt so geliebten einstellung^^*


----------



## mani.r (17. Januar 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> aber auf kosten der jetzt so geliebten einstellung^^*



GENAU

das ist auch mein Prolbem tortz der "vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten" 
So viele sind es dann gar nicht mehr...


----------



## cruelbikebench (17. Januar 2008)

Trotzdem sind es immer noch mehr, als bei den meisten anderen Herstellern.


----------



## mani.r (17. Januar 2008)

die nutzen mir aber nix wenn sie mir nicht passen - dann lieber EINE die passt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Split (17. Januar 2008)

Es weiß doch keiner so genau wie viele Einstell möglichkeinten der Rahmen hat.

Wenn ich micht recht erinnere gibt schon zick möglichkeiten der Dämpferlänge.
von 190/50mm bis zu 222/70mm wurde ja schon alles getestet.
Dann 24 oder 26 Zoll usw.


----------



## Marina (17. Januar 2008)

eben, ich hab meins nämlich auch schon im langen radstand (*s* "lang" bei nem S rahmen.. naja^^) und an der dämpferaufhängung will ich nix verändern, dann kommts tretlager hoch. dann doch lieber auf den marry in 2,5 hintern verzichten.
wär mal gut, wenn se n 2,2er machen. der 2,3er auf der eurobike war ja nich wirklich schmaler...


----------



## rsu (18. Januar 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> der 2,3er auf der eurobike war ja nich wirklich schmaler...



Wenn Du das Anschlagen am Sitzrohr monierst dann ist doch nicht die Breite des Reifens das Problem sondern dass er halt zu hoch baut.

...und wer ständig an den nicht möglichen Einstellungen rummeckert sollt halt einfach 24" fahren oder sich nen Rahmen ohne Einstellmöglichkeiten kaufen


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (18. Januar 2008)

Man hat auch noch die Möglichkeit, sich eine längere Schwinge beim Jürgen bruzzeln zu lassen, dann ist das problem mit dem Schleifen am Sitzrohr auch erledigt.Hat ein bekannter von mir machen lassen(Hardride Size "S" )und hat funktioniert.Gruß Ernie


----------



## Marina (18. Januar 2008)

ja rsu is ja gut, hab mich nich richtig ausgedrückt^^
wegen einer art reifen ne neue schwinge? na der kollege muss das geld ja übrig haben...


----------



## rsu (18. Januar 2008)

Mit der längeren Schwinge finde ich ne interessante Option. Am besten natürlich gleich wenn man sich den Rahmen kauft und nicht erst nachträglich.


----------



## teatimetom (18. Januar 2008)

hatte auch mal einen hardride fr probegefahren 
in 26 " in jeder einstellung schleifen des reifen s (-> lösung viel zu harte feDER  ) WAR EIN MUDDY MARRY DRIN.

durch änderung der Dämpferposition schlug der DHX an 


Abhilfe ..... 24 " Lr eingebaut ... coooler Chopper  -> verkauft


----------



## rsu (18. Januar 2008)

Also mit meiner M Sau mit dem langen Radstand & untere Wippenaufnahme hatte ich nie derartige Probleme. Wobei die meisten Schwalbe Reifen relativ hoch bauen, fahre selber hinten Maxxis.


----------



## mani.r (19. Januar 2008)

rsu schrieb:


> ...und wer ständig an den nicht möglichen Einstellungen rummeckert sollt halt einfach 24" fahren oder sich nen Rahmen ohne Einstellmöglichkeiten kaufen



hab ich beides probiert und fand die letzte möglichkeit besser...


----------

